# Freilauf oder Normale Rolle



## Killer Carp (20. Januar 2002)

Hallo ich hab mal ne frage und zwar wenn ich auf Karpfen angle mit bolie muss es dann unbedingt eine freilaufrolle sein?         
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







     Gruss Killer carp?


----------



## Lynx (20. Januar 2002)

Servus,Eine normale Stationärrolle geht genauso.Eine Freilaufrolle ist mit einem zweiten Bremssystem ausgestattet. Durch einen Hebel kann die Bremse ausgeschaltet werden. Die Spule bietet dann nur mehr einen geringen Wiederstand wenn ein Fisch abzieht.
Das Freilaufsystem wurde zum Grundangeln auf Karpfen entwickelt und wird normalerweise mit einem elek. Bissanzeiger betrieben.
Nach dem Auswerfen wird die Rute auf einem Rutenhalter abgelegt, die Schnur zum Köder gestrafft und der Freilauf eingeschaltet.
Beißt ein Fisch, kann er die Schnur abziehen was der Bissanzeiger meldet.
Der Angler nimmt die Rute auf, schaltet den Freilauf aus und setzt den Anhieb.
Mit einer normalen Stationärrolle kannst Du den gleichen Effekt erziehlen wenn Du nach dem Auswerfen der Rute den Schnurfangbügel öffnest.
Der Unterschied besteht eigentlich nur dadurch, dass Du bei offenem Schnurfangbügel immer bei der Rute sein musst.
Also schlafen geht da nicht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





-------------------------------------------------------
Der &acute;WO&acute;


----------



## silentwatcher (20. Januar 2002)

@wieselopawarum muß man bei offenem Schnurfangbügel immer bei der Rute sein
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nicht böse gemeint, nur mal nachgefragt.cya sw


----------



## Lynx (20. Januar 2002)

Servus sw,
bei offenem Schnurfangbügel ist die Gefahr gegeben, dass bei einem Biss sich die Schnur nicht sauber von der Spule trennt und sich dann Perücken bilden oder die Schnur am Boden sich verhängt.
Bei der Freilaufrolle ist doch immer eine sehr leichte Bremse vorhanden und die Schnur hat eine Führung.

-------------------------------------------------------
Der &acute;WO&acute;


----------



## Hunter (20. Januar 2002)

Hallo,es gibt noch eine andere möglichkeit mit einer normalen Stationärrolle auf Karpfen zu angeln. Man stellt die Bremse nach dem Auswerfen relativ locker ein. (So stark, wie normal ein Freilauf) Man angelt jetzt genauso, als wenn man eine Freilaufrolle hätte.Beim Anschlag hält man die zunächst die Spule fest, damit der Anschlag durchkommt und es keine Perrücke gibt. Ist der Fisch er einmal sicher am Haken kann man die Bremse auf die gewünschte Stärke einstellen und den Fisch drillen.Diese Methode erfordert allerdings etwas Übung, ist aber eine Echte Alternative!

-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß Hunter
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Es lebe das Catch und Release


----------



## Albatros (20. Januar 2002)

Moin Killer Carp
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




in der Regel wird beim Boiliefischen zwar ne Freilaufrolle benutzt, aber ich halte das auch genau so wie Wieselopa bereits gesagt hat. Das man bei der normalen Rolle ohne Freilauf in der Nähe der Rute sein sollte, ist selbstverständlich aus bereits genannten Gründen.

-------------------------------------------------------






 Gruß Albatros


----------



## Homer (21. Januar 2002)

Hallo, dann würde ich das doch machen, wie Hunter sagt. Da kann es erst gar nicht passieren, das sich beim biss eine Perrücke bildet. Vor allen dingen Nachts wenns finster ist und Dir wahrscheinlich irgendwann eh die Augen zu fallen.
Wäre doch schade, wenn du dadurch den Fisch verlierst. Ausserdem kann es passieren, das, jenachdem was Du für Schnur und Bissanzeiger benutzt, Du den Biss nicht merkst, da der Bissanzeiger still bleibt. Bei der Geflochtenen ist das nämlich der fall, die zieht bei geöffneten Bügel so über den B.-Anzeiger, das der sich nicht rührt.

-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß Homer
  Catch and Release 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[2 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von homer am 21-01-2002 um 17:25.]


----------



## Michel (21. Januar 2002)

Hi !
Also ich denke auch so wie Hunter es beschrieben hat, ist es am besten wenn man keine Freilaufrolle besitzt. Aber grade beim oft so erfolgreichen Nachtangeln beim Karpfenangeln mit Boilie ist ne Freilaufrolle was feines. Also kommt drauf an wie und wo du angelst. Vielleicht doch lieber noch bischen warten und dafür 25 € mehr investieren für ne Freilauf.Gruß Michel


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (21. Januar 2002)

Jepp Freilauf hat schon was und so viel teurer sind die Dinger ja nu auch net.

-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß Carpcatcher2001 und tight lines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Blast!
Verteidiger des wahren Blödsinns


----------



## Pete (22. Januar 2002)

Halte Freilaufrollen für ne feine Idee...zumal man sie genauso für jede andere Angelei, also nicht nur fürs Ansitzangeln verwenden kann...Ich betrachte die Funktion als zusätzliches Feature, dass sich auf Karpfen und Aal bei mir toll bewährt hat...Was hat man in Zeiten vor rod pod nicht alles probiert und improvisiert in Richtung ungehinderten Abzugs des Fisches mit dem Köder...
Und dann das Geräusch...wenn beim Karpfenansitz meine Baitrunner plötzlich- erst zaghaft, dann konsequent zügig- abläuft und die dabei typisch feinen surrenden Geräusche von sich gibt, so lässt das einem schon den Adrenalinpegel anschwellen...Gruß Pete

-------------------------------------------------------
Norgefan und Brandungsangler aus Leidenschaft
http://www.norgefan.de


----------



## Hunter (22. Januar 2002)

Gut, wenn du du eine gaaaanz leichte Einstellung benötigst. Klar, keine Frage.Da unser Killer Carp auf Karpfen angeln möchte, sollte die Einstellung relativ fest sein und mit einer "normalen" Bremse ohne Probleme zu erreichen.Ich selber angele natürlich auch mit Freilaufrollen und wollte Diese auch nicht mehr missen.

-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß Hunter
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Es lebe das Catch und Release

[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Hunter am 22-01-2002 um 18:22.]


----------



## Homer (22. Januar 2002)

@Lengalenga
Sorry, wenn ich jetzt dazwischen funke. Das mit der Bremse kommt warscheinlich auf die jeweilige Rolle an. Beim Zander und Aalangeln würde das eine wesentliche rolle spielen, aber beim Karpfenangeln völlig egal.


-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß Homer
  Catch and Release


----------



## CarpMartin (2. Februar 2002)

eine freillaufrolle ist zwar ungemein praktisch, aber die meistenweitwurfrollen haben keinen


----------



## fishboy (1. August 2003)

finde freilaufrolle auch ungemein praktsich!


----------



## Carp Zero (1. August 2003)

Also wenn du mit einem offenen Schnurbügelfischst, muss entweder ein Schnurclip vorhanden sein oder der Ton beim Fallbiss kann nicht angzeigt werden.

Die einfachste Methode ist wenn du eine Stationär Rolle hast mit Frontbremse, einfach die Bremse öffnen sodass es ein Freilaufartiges abziehen der Schnur ermöglicht.

Du hast die Bremse geöffnet, und der Biss (Run) kommt. EInfach die Spule festhalten und anschlagen. Wenn der Fisch gehackt ist musst du die Bremse so einstellen das der Fisch trotzdem noch Schnur abziehen kann aber du ihn locker Pumpen kannst.
Ich tendiere aber meistens nicht zum pumpen, da es manchmal sein kann das der Haken ausschlitzt wenn er nicht richtig gehakt ist.

Gute Rollen sind die Daiwa Serien (Tournament und Emblem) aber diese gehören sicherlich nicht in dein Preisvermögen das du für eine Rolle ausgeben möchtest.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.

mfg


----------



## Noob-Flyer (1. August 2003)

Hmmm,

normalerweise gehören 1 1/2 Jahre alt Tread sdahin, wo sie waren. Macht lieber n neuen auf, wenn euch was interessiert oder ihr was wissen wollt. Aber einfach n alten Thread nur wegen eines Kommentars hochzuholen schadet der Übersichtlichkeit und bringt nichts!

TL
Noob-Flyer


----------



## nachoman (1. August 2003)

Also meine Meinung dazu lautet: Lieber eine gute "Nicht-Freilaf-Rolle" als eine schlechte Freilauf-Rolle, wobei ich grundsätzlich natürlich die Freilaufrolle vorziehe.


----------

